#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  How can we optimize our website effectively for a tiny niche?

## Bhavya

If your business niche is so small that your target keywords dont get more than 100 searches per month then It's become a diffcult task to optimize your website. Thus, I would like get advice from you guys to optimize a website for a tiny niche. Can you guys tell me how to optimize a website for a tiny niche?

----------

